

Accelerator targeted against E-Commerce Companies Invests SEO instead of Cash - fekberg
http://swedishstartupspace.com/2014/07/09/online-marketing-veteran-opens-private-accelerator/

======
fekberg
From the article:

> The accelerator is similar to other accelerators, but diverges a quite a bit
> also. Instead of cash, the “investment” is 120 000 – 250 000 SEK in SEO and
> online marketing. The accelerator will also take 12% in company equity

250 000 SEK = ~$36 500 USD

